# Oh Hi There...



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

It's been a while...time for ED#3 in May. Dragging along 22 month old twins, should be epic....Hi to my old friends here, I hope all is well- been too busy to post for ages and ages. :angel:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Good for you... You courageous Daddy you :thumbup:


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

Good luck with that! We are taking only one and I know it's going to be a challenge. 
You would need 2 car seats and maybe 2 Ipods so you might want get dealer provided braces to attach them to front seats. I think, you'd have to limit your driving to just a few hours with breaks in between, unless your kids are different. And of course, unless you're taking a dedicated sitter like we do, forget about going out at night.


----------



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

SJAPoc said:


> Good for you... You courageous Daddy you :thumbup:


I was wondering how many other people take young children...we are going in May with my son who will be 13 months at that time...fortunately he loves being in the car so we are looking forward to showing him the world (even if he doesn't remember it)...


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Me530 said:


> It's been a while...time for ED#3 in May. Dragging along 22 month old twins, should be epic....Hi to my old friends here, I hope all is well- been too busy to post for ages and ages. :angel:


Ballsy


----------



## SmallTownBoy (Dec 18, 2013)

beware_phog said:


> Ballsy


Literally.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Let us know how it turns out - and I'm not trying to be funny. 

I have 18 month twin boys so curious! :thumbup:


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Perhaps the Welt should consider offering free, 14 day babysitting service? :rofl:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Some preliminary details...

-We're flying Lufthansa as they seem to be relatively family friendly and they fly non-stop from Chicago. I considered flying them over as lap infants but I'm not sure I'd make it through the flight alive if I did that.
-I'm considering bringing a suitcase filled with nothing but food pouches. They go crazy when they're hungry.
-Tablets loaded with "Mickey Mouse Clubhouse" and "Signing Time" are an integral part of my survival plan.
-I have family in Germany and they'll be helping me with logistics, loaner car seats [although I am still considering bringing our huge and heavy Recaro's along], strollers, sleeping arrangements, and extra storage.
-I'm planning on purchasing essentials (diapers, food, etc.) in Germany.
-My twins don't understand why they aren't allowed to physically drive cars/sit in the front, so strapping them into their car seat is always a challenge followed by a brief meltdown. I suspect they'll go crazy at BMW Welt.
-When the twins were born I gave up sleep and all hope of having a life, so although I'll have baby sitters available, I'm pretty sure I won't have the energy to go out and have much fun.
-I'm irrationally afraid the twins will get sick on this trip and ruin everything. With this brutal winter and daycare, they've been sick almost nonstop for a year.

I am planning a very limited itinerary with the most driving during the second half of the trip.

May 25th - Arrival in Munich
May 26th - Delivery Day, Drive to visit family in Penzberg (~1 hour drive)
May 27th, 28th - Penzberg and day trips to Munich.
May 29th - June 1st - Family reunion in Wald im Ostallgäu (~1 hour drive)
June 1st - Leisurely drive to Berchtesgaden (have not decided on if I will take the Autobahn (~3 hour drive) via Munich or the Alpenstrasse (6+ hours))
June 2nd - 4th - Visit family in Berchtesgaden
June 5th - Penzberg 
June 6th - Depart for home
June 7th - Depression on going back to normal life.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

Lufthansa got a children's menu, you specify it when you book your flight 
If you stay in a nice hotel, they can prepare food for kids as well. 
If you get a car seat with you, you can attach it to the seat, so maybe it'd be more comfortable for them. 
We are planning on making lots of short trips as well for the same reason.


----------



## maryam (Feb 23, 2014)

We're planning our ED at almost the exact same time as you, and bringing along our 24-month-old. Glad to see we're not alone! Twins... double the fun.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

We took our daughter who was 2 at the time on our ED.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

We have twin grandsons and have traveled extensively with them. That said, you are a brave soul doing an ED with young twins. I wish you well. Take it easy and don't try to stick to a strict itinerary.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Me530 said:


> May 29th - June 1st - Family reunion in Wald im Ostallgäu (~1 hour drive)
> June 1st - Leisurely drive to Berchtesgaden (have not decided on if I will take the Autobahn (~3 hour drive) via Munich or the Alpenstrasse (6+ hours))
> June 2nd - 4th - Visit family in Berchtesgaden


If you have not driven the Alpenstrasse before it is worth a detour. I am a frequent promoter of driving the Alpenstrasse but 6hrs in a car with toddlers is more than I could hack. The good news is that you have at least two opportunities to sample the Alpenstrasse for a short drive.

1) You could take the autobahn from Wald im Ostallgau to Bernau am Chiemsee and take the Alpenstrasse the rest of the way into Berchtesgaden.
2) If you take the autobahn all the way to Berchtesgaden, and the kids have not gone berserk, you could take an afternoon drive from say Berchtesgaden to Rottach Egern - turning around when the kids get fed up.
3) On your way from Berchtesgaden to Penzberg you could sample a part of the Alpenstrasse.

The section of the Alpenstrasse just west of Berchtesgaden will give you a good taste of its beauty.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Trinitony said:


> If you have not driven the Alpenstrasse before it is worth a detour. I am a frequent promoter of driving the Alpenstrasse but 6hrs in a car with toddlers is more than I could hack. The good news is that you have at least two opportunities to sample the Alpenstrasse for a short drive.
> 
> 1) You could take the autobahn from Wald im Ostallgau to Bernau am Chiemsee and take the Alpenstrasse the rest of the way into Berchtesgaden.
> 2) If you take the autobahn all the way to Berchtesgaden, and the kids have not gone berserk, you could take an afternoon drive from say Berchtesgaden to Rottach Egern - turning around when the kids get fed up.
> ...


Thanks for your feedback- I will definitely take one of these opportunities unless the entire trip goes off the rails!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> I have 18 month twin boys so curious! :thumbup:


Congrats!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Or even better drive the 11 between Walgau and Kochel along the walchensee.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Two weeks until pickup day...I'm totally calm. Totally.


----------



## Mullins (Mar 31, 2014)

Perhaps I'll see you on the 26th! I'll be picking up a blue M235i, although not sure about appointment time yet. 

I still haven't gotten flights yet, as I am supposed to be flying to Berlin for work after my trip. Getting a bit stressed!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Me530 said:


> Two weeks until pickup day...I'm totally calm. Totally.


Can't wait for a full report and plenty of pictures of your new baby! And of the kids too having a blast :thumbup:


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Me530 said:


> Two weeks until pickup day...I'm totally calm. Totally.


37 days for me....not that I'm keeping track...


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

beware_phog said:


> 37 days for me....not that I'm keeping track...


Wait until you drop off and await re-delivery...then you'll keep track! :rofl:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> It's been a while...time for ED#3 in May. Dragging along 22 month old twins, should be epic....Hi to my old friends here, I hope all is well- been too busy to post for ages and ages. :angel:


It's not like you ever really get to LEAVE this forum. 

In fact, I was just referencing you in a conversation uhhh... yesterday come to think of it.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Me530 said:


> Two weeks until pickup day...I'm totally calm. Totally.


I'm curious to know what dealership(s) you use.

Best wishes for a safe and scream free trip. Boys or girls?


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

tturedraider said:


> I'm curious to know what dealership(s) you use.


Elmhurst BMW. :thumbup:



tturedraider said:


> Best wishes for a safe and scream free trip. Boys or girls?


Thanks, I'm definitely hoping the same. We have a boy and a girl, it's definitely a huge amount of work but also a lot of fun. Except during meltdowns.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

JSpira said:


> In fact, I was just referencing you in a conversation uhhh... yesterday come to think of it.


Awww thanks! I still remember all the great help you've provided me from my 4-way mega delivery in 2005. Life sure was different back then!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Mullins said:


> Perhaps I'll see you on the 26th! I'll be picking up a blue M235i, although not sure about appointment time yet.
> 
> I still haven't gotten flights yet, as I am supposed to be flying to Berlin for work after my trip. Getting a bit stressed!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Awesome & good luck. I think you'll recognize me by my entourage of family plus my kinder running around. My delivery time is something like 10:30 AM. We'll see if I come close to being on time.


----------



## 435Texan (Aug 14, 2013)

Me530 said:


> Two weeks until pickup day...I'm totally calm. Totally.


I know what you mean! I'll be there the 26th as well. Picking up an F33 Glacier Silver 435! Good luck on your trip!


----------



## Mullins (Mar 31, 2014)

When do you get assigned a time, as I still haven't yet for my 26th delivery?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Mullins said:


> When do you get assigned a time, as I still haven't yet for my 26th delivery?


The process has not changed and will be similar to the previous 25 times you have done this, I would suppose.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

It says my time in my PO confirmation email.


----------



## Mullins (Mar 31, 2014)

JSpira said:


> The process has not changed and will be similar to the previous 25 times you have done this, I would suppose.


Haha, that was May 26th delivery. This is my first ED and first BMW.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Mullins (Mar 31, 2014)

Me530 said:


> It says my time in my PO confirmation email.


Ok, I'll have to bug my CA about it then. I never saw the PO confirmation. Thanks!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Mullins said:


> Ok, I'll have to bug my CA about it then. I never saw the PO confirmation. Thanks!


I got mine sent to me directly from the ED office.


----------



## 435Texan (Aug 14, 2013)

I got mine April 28 from BMW European Delivery. You should check w/your CA. He can probably help you out.


----------



## Mullins (Mar 31, 2014)

Gmail spam filter, while usually flawless, snagged this one. Looks like my appointment time is 1:20 on May 26th.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Mullins said:


> Gmail spam filter, while usually flawless, snagged this one. Looks like my appointment time is 1:20 on May 26th.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Fantastic!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok, that calm feeling, it's turned into something....else....T minus 1 week till departure.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello Me., I just saw this thread and I have to give you a shout out. Congrats on your babies! Have a wonderful time on your upcoming trip with them as you pick up your newest baby, the new bimmer. Is this your first time at the Welt, or was your second delivery there? The Welt is wonderful, but I've got a soft spot in my heart for Freimann. :thumbup:


----------



## CADeeter (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations. We are picking up on the 26th of May as well (3:50 pm). Weather doesn't look too promising ... particularly for a convertible.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Me530 said:


> Hi to my old friends here, I hope all is well- been too busy to post for ages and ages. :angel:


:wave:
We all here and remember you and your previous ED! :thumbup:

Good luck with your new ED!


----------



## 435Texan (Aug 14, 2013)

CADeeter said:


> Congratulations. We are picking up on the 26th of May as well (3:50 pm). Weather doesn't look too promising ... particularly for a convertible.


I saw the weather forcast as well. I hope to be able to drop the top later in the week!:tsk:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Hello Me., I just saw this thread and I have to give you a shout out. Congrats on your babies! Have a wonderful time on your upcoming trip with them as you pick up your newest baby, the new bimmer. Is this your first time at the Welt, or was your second delivery there? The Welt is wonderful, but I've got a soft spot in my heart for Freimann. :thumbup:


Good to see you still out there! Thanks for the shout-out! This will be ED #2 at the Welt. I am leasing now so my goal is to do this every three years until I can't. I'm excited about this trip for sure, I sure hope the twins deal well with the major change in routine. They've changed my life in so many great (and a few challenging) ways, but I'm not giving this up!

It's amazing how the program has changed over the years, but I too have a soft spot for Freimann, there was something more 'underground' about the ED program back in those days! Gosh, has it already been 9 years since my first ED? Some photos from memory lane below!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

CADeeter said:


> Congratulations. We are picking up on the 26th of May as well (3:50 pm). Weather doesn't look too promising ... particularly for a convertible.


Looks like a rainy week for sure.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> It's amazing how the program has changed over the years, but I too have a soft spot for Freimann


My first E.D. was in Freimann as a teenager living in Munich. Some things in the program have come full circle. I got taxi vouchers to Freimann (DM 25,- ) - now we get a Sixt pickup. Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose.



Me530 said:


> I am leasing now so my goal is to do this every three years until I can't.


Run the numbers on a two-year lease. Sometimes a two-year lease with E.D. is cheaper than three-year.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow the weather for next week is looking terrible!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

JSpira said:


> Run the numbers on a two-year lease. Sometimes a two-year lease with E.D. is cheaper than three-year.


Oh yes, I've seen that the 2 year can be cheaper many times. I also hope to take advantage of one of the crazy Lease/ED deals of a lifetime (like the 7 hybrid from a couple years ago).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> Oh yes, I've seen that the 2 year can be cheaper many times. I also hope to take advantage of one of the crazy Lease/ED deals of a lifetime (like the 7 hybrid from a couple years ago).


Yes the 7er Hybrid cheaper than a loaded 3 Series was a steal. :angel:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Me530 said:


> Good to see you still out there! Thanks for the shout-out! This will be ED #2 at the Welt. I am leasing now so my goal is to do this every three years until I can't. I'm excited about this trip for sure, I sure hope the twins deal well with the major change in routine. They've changed my life in so many great (and a few challenging) ways, but I'm not giving this up!
> 
> It's amazing how the program has changed over the years, but I too have a soft spot for Freimann, there was something more 'underground' about the ED program back in those days! Gosh, has it already been 9 years since my first ED? Some photos from memory lane below!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Me530 said:


> It's amazing how the program has changed over the years, but I too have a soft spot for Freimann, there was something more 'underground' about the ED program back in those days! Gosh, has it already been 9 years since my first ED? Some photos from memory lane below!


To your great photos I'll add one of my wonderful 530i, picked up in October of '05. I remember at the time some ED threads where festers complained about the "tiny" door one must navigate to exit the building. You can see it on the far wall. In the end exiting was "a piece of cake," no need to have worried about it at all.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mdsbuc said:


> To your great photos I'll add one of my wonderful 530i, picked up in October of '05. I remember at the time some ED threads where festers complained about the "tiny" door one must navigate to exit the building. You can see it on the far wall. In the end exiting was "a piece of cake," no need to have worried about it at all.


I was just telling someone about the tiny door. It was at a tour of BMW of Manhattan. Something made me think of it.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

JSpira said:


> I was just telling someone about the tiny door. It was at a tour of BMW of Manhattan. Something made me think of it.


Great minds think alike, LOL! :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

I'd love to get my hands on the neon foot. That thing is awesome.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Signed my lease this morning!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Me530 said:


> Signed my lease this morning!


The excitement builds!!!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Since I extended my previous lease to end approximately when my new lease arrives at my dealer, technically I'm "in possession" of three BMW's now. I feel pretty special!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

24 hours to wheels up. Checked in and ready to go. Lufthansa somehow lost all my outgoing seat assignments today. That was pretty annoying.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Gute Reise! :thumbup:


----------

